# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How much would a cycle of HGH normally cost?

## Redz122

I'm probably thinking about buying a 4 month supplys worth injecting 2ius. How much would this run me?

----------


## dale

from what i've read many times over you really need to do GH for at least 6 months. what are your stats and goals?

----------


## sin

~ $500 would be a fair price.

----------


## bigcut77

Prices I have seen are any where from 3.50 to $14 an iu. It all depends on your source and what you are willing to pay. Id be willing to bet some guys get it for less than 3.50. These are prices I have seen.

----------


## GREENMACHINE

I bet some people pay more too.

----------


## Hazard

i've seen jino for as low as 1.70/iu i believe..... well..... i havn't seen it myself LOL but i have talked to someone who's paid it.

----------


## stayinstacked

My boys stuff is made by kitchum??? or kitchell?? or something like that. Havent ran any as of yet, but he told me when I was ready that a 3 month cycle of it would probably run me around 1200 bucks.

----------


## Klossus

yea i've seen jino's going for 3.20 per IU

----------


## bigcut77

> My boys stuff is made by kitchum??? or kitchell?? or something like that. Havent ran any as of yet, but he told me when I was ready that a 3 month cycle of it would probably run me around 1200 bucks.


Is it Kexxing. If it is I would stay away. I believe it is the one that has a diffrent branch chain of amino acids than others and does not work for some people. This brand is usually runs considerably less in price than others. I am not the guru on HGH but I believe this to be correct.

----------


## dale

kexxing, i believe, is 192aa. stick with true GH and get jino.

----------

